# Araldite -- Food Grade?



## geoffi (8/9/08)

Anybody know if Araldite is 'food grade'? I'm looking for a suitable glue to use in my party kegs.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (8/9/08)

From the smell of it I wouldn't think so .... 

Cheers


----------



## ~MikE (8/9/08)

silicone maybe?


----------



## geoffi (8/9/08)

Of course, now I think about it I must have consumed a lot of food/drink over the years from containers repaired with Araldite. (Remember the days when it was cheaper to repair something than to just chuck it out and buy a brand new one from China?)

As for the smell, I think that disappears completely once it's dry.

Anyway, considering all that, and the fact that it is only a tiny amount I want to use, I think I'll go ahead and do it.


----------



## white.grant (8/9/08)

Araldite is one version of the two pack epoxy type of glue, the MSDS's warn against eating it when its uncured, but once set its fine.

cheers

Grant


----------



## geoffi (8/9/08)

Grantw said:


> Araldite is one version of the two pack epoxy type of glue, the MSDS's warn against eating it when its uncured, but once set its fine.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Grant




Thanks Grant. I'll go ahead and use it. (Unsafe to eat uncured...it ain't Perkin's Paste, that's for sure.)


----------



## white.grant (8/9/08)

Geoffi said:


> (Perkin's Paste, )




mmmm perkins paste :icon_drool2:


----------

